
X-rays turned into art projects: 4 amazing artists - miller_fi
http://blogof.francescomugnai.com/2012/12/x-rays-turned-into-art-projects-4-amazing-artists/
======
lostlogin
How does the colour in these work? And on that subject, what do the colours
mean on airport screening x-rays? Is it some kind of lame thing where colours
change in relation to density (when a grey scale works just fine for medical
x-rays)?

